# Competition



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Lets have a little Euro footie competition.

All you have to do is post who you think will score Englands first goal against France and in what minute. One post per member. If they do not score then we will carry it over to the next game.

The member with the correct player and the nearest minute will win a free Nato or USA oiled strap of their choice.

No entries after kickoff on Sunday,


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Tim Henman, 1st game, 3rd set....


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Rooney, 15mins


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Lampard 33mins


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Scholes .... 57 min


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

OWEN, 8 min. fred


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Stanley Matthews 46 mins.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Gawd, I haven't seen a football game in more than 3 years


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Who is playing for England?

I really dont know anything about this World Cup thing..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Beckham 89th poss penalty or free kick to draw us level at one each and then Henry will score in the 92nd!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Rooney - 28th minute

If i'm not allowed to pick same player, let me know.

I had to pick him - my dad's his biggest fan.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Another competition I am not qualified to enter









JPR Williams


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

No goal for England from open play







So............Campbell 77mins.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Scholes 70 minutes







.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Gerrard 46 minutes (only because that could potentially be in 1st OR 2nd half, improving my odds by 100%














)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Pieter technically if he scores in any minute past the 45th minute of the 1st half it's marked as 45th in the records so if you think he will score in the last minute or added time of the 1st half you should technically put 45.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Killjoy









Gerrard 69 minutes then!
















Technically? I don't do technically







!


----------



## Sweet dial (Mar 12, 2004)

Owen at 37 minutes


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I have been commanded ( sorry dear "urged" ) by my dear lady wife







to enter her for the competition - Owen 23 mins.

She has requested to join as mrsraketakat. Roy its your call - do your duty PLEASE







.


----------



## Sweet dial (Mar 12, 2004)

I've got the right time by a minute : 37 minutes but wrong player.... someone else said Lampard but not at the right time


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

well played Lamphard







... is Owen even on the pitch


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Looks like Paul won as he picked Lampard in 33mins.

Please let me know what strap you would like Paul.

Very sad about the result though.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hey I got the score right France to win 2-1 with the winner in extra time! Didn't get anything else right though!

I haven't seen it was at work so heard most of it on 5 live. Will watch highlights in a few mins!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

raketakat said:


> I have been commanded ( sorry dear "urged" ) by my dear lady wife
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think it's already done.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Somehow winning feels a little hollow!

Paul D

@Roy 16mm usa oiled please and thanks


----------

